# Honda HS624 Boss lock fitment issue



## Hoffbug (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello

I have a Honda HS624 that was purchased in the early to mid 1990's .. I need to replace a part I believe is called a Boss Lock. Its the part that the pin goes through to make a physical connection from the auger to the shaft.

I had purchased what I believed was the correct part 72419-767-013 but the hole for the pin is too small compared to what was installed on my unit...

Does anyone know the correct part number? I came across a number 72419-767-003 but it seems that is for a whole shaft assembly.. I just need the Boss lock block itself.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Hoffbug

This Honda parts site might be of some help. Also in the link you might try PMing Robert and ask him too.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/22066-online-honda-factory-parts-look-up.html


----------



## winginit (Dec 10, 2011)

I would double check the serial number on your machine. Make sure it is with in the numbers when looking up parts. I am no expert but from refurbishing a hs624 i remember seeing different size pins like 6mm and 7mm or 8mm throughout the different manufacturing years.


----------



## Hoffbug (Jan 3, 2016)

My visits to the parts site seem to suggest I need a 72419-767-003 which comes up as a whole shaft assembly.. My fear is that Honda went to a smaller sizes hole in the boss lock and then quit supplying the ones with the larger sized holes. This then force you to purchase a complete shaft assembly when you only need one small part. We hoping someone else had encountered this and figured it out.

New to the forum.. Who is Robert (screenname) ? EDIT.. OK see it now.. [email protected] I sent a PM.. Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The link I gave you was started by [email protected], that's Robert. :2cool:


----------



## Hoffbug (Jan 3, 2016)

Just found out today that they all sub over the a new shaft kit.. $130...

Guess Ill try to drill these out...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hoffbug said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a Honda HS624 that was purchased in the early to mid 1990's .. I need to replace a part I believe is called a Boss Lock. Its the part that the pin goes through to make a physical connection from the auger to the shaft.
> 
> ...


The older HS series have 8mm pins for the boss, the HSS have 7mm pins for the boss, perhaps you got one for the HSS series?


----------



## Hoffbug (Jan 3, 2016)

I haven measured the pins But from what I have been told Honda no longer supplies the larger sized boss locks..You have pay for the whole shaft kit to retrofit....Funny....my dad could get parts for his 1966 Wards signature for 30+ Years.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hoffbug said:


> I haven measured the pins But from what I have been told Honda no longer supplies the larger sized boss locks..You have pay for the whole shaft kit to retrofit....Funny....my dad could get parts for his 1966 Wards signature for 30+ Years.


I see now.

All Years HS624K1 TA-A Honda Snowblower AUGER Diagram and Parts


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, it looks like one of those early cycle changes. Chances are that the reason that they went with a smaller pin, was to reduce the shear load on the auger transmission. Going with the drill out option, you may have a little more looseness with your augers, but it should function. And the old pins are still available.


----------

